# Ramp too steep?



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

I put a shelf in my shed for my bun today but im not sure whether ive made the ramp too steep for her to climb. What do you think?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My bigger buns would go up that, no problem, but I dont think the nethies would manage it! What size is the bun? 
It looks great, a playhouse! Always wanted to do that, but my lot dont get on!

*Heidi*


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

aw that looks fine, my bunny has a ladder n his hutch but he doesnt use it he jumps straight up through the whole and doesnt bother with the ladder!


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> My bigger buns would go up that, no problem, but I dont think the nethies would manage it! What size is the bun?
> It looks great, a playhouse! Always wanted to do that, but my lot dont get on!
> 
> *Heidi*


Here's Tink in relation to the ramp


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

cute bun, maybe a little on the small side for it . Is he/she going up it or not? If it is going up it then its ok really! Could you put either mesh or i've found a rubber car mat is good on it so that she can get grip and climb it? Think the 'steps' may be a bit far apart to get any grip for the littleun. Rubber car mats are good because you can staple them on and they are easy to clean, and they provide alot of grip, my guineas and my buns have them on their ramps. One lot has mesh and it works but its a pain to get the stuff out of it.

*Heidi*


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

No she isnt going up it :lol:

I was thinking about some kind of grip, i was gonna go and get some cheap carpet tiles 

Someone suggested shed felt to me but i think thats gonna be expensive.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bolton Babe said:


> No she isnt going up it :lol:
> 
> I was thinking about some kind of grip, i was gonna go and get some cheap carpet tiles
> 
> Someone suggested shed felt to me but i think thats gonna be expensive.


Carpet tiles would work for the grip but would be a pig to clean off I think. If you nip to a bigger tesco they have car mats for about £1 so they are pretty cheap too! You might need to give her a little push to get her up it to start with, I had to with Rascal, now he follows the other two up there with no problems.

*Heidi*


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

like this?

Domino Rubber Mat 35cm x 60cm at Wilkinson Plus

I'll go get some in my dinner hour if they'll do??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bolton Babe said:


> like this?
> 
> Domino Rubber Mat 35cm x 60cm at Wilkinson Plus
> 
> I'll go get some in my dinner hour if they'll do??


I would say they should be ok, anything with a ridges for grip really. They may have one with a few more grooves when you get there, Wilko is good for stuff like that, didnt think of them! anything you think she can hold on to with claws to climb up, make sure its not too flat 

*Heidi*


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

Yey! 

I put the rubber mats on and shes boming up and down the ramp like a bat out of hell lol, i think she likes being up on my level, i knelt down at the side of it so my face was level with hers and she started giving me little bunny kisses :lol: 

Im taking that as a thankyou hahahahaha

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bolton Babe said:


> Yey!
> 
> I put the rubber mats on and shes boming up and down the ramp like a bat out of hell lol, i think she likes being up on my level, i knelt down at the side of it so my face was level with hers and she started giving me little bunny kisses :lol:
> 
> ...


No problem!!! Glad she is using it now  she just needed to be able to grip, rubber car mats really work just like they do in horses stables!  
Sounds like she likes it if you are getting bunny kisses!

*Heidi*


----------

